# Looking for pen raised birds in Georgia



## Superposed (Oct 16, 2016)

Need some birds to work the dogs on. I'm looking for chukar and quail both. Have found a couple of places that have quail but having a hard time finding chukar too.  Later in the year I can have them shipped from suppliers up north, but while it's still getting pretty warm a lot won't ship them down.  Any help is appreciated!


----------



## DeereMan95 (Oct 18, 2016)

I buy mine from a fellow in Ocilla, Ga $4 a piece. Hatched by him and put in flight pens.


----------



## drahthaar (Oct 26, 2016)

Deereman, I assume thats Covey Rise. He puts out good birds.

Superposed, Tom Bruce at Buckeyes and Danny White at Circle W over in alabama raised chukar last year but grumbled like they might not again this season.  Where are you finding quail? I need somebody closer to atlanta than Ocilla.

thanks


----------



## capjr717 (Oct 27, 2016)

I don't believe they have Chukar, but M & M Quail farm outside of Gainesville is a great operation. $4 for birds and they fly great.  I generally buy all my birds from them or Tripple S Quail Farm.


----------



## downhiller2010 (Oct 28, 2016)

capjr717 said:


> I don't believe they have Chukar, but M & M Quail farm outside of Gainesville is a great operation. $4 for birds and they fly great.  I generally buy all my birds from them or Tripple S Quail Farm.



Do they have pigeons as well?


----------



## Superposed (Oct 29, 2016)

*Thanks everyone*

Thanks for the input. Drahthaar, the guy I was getting them from ran out of quail so I'm looking for more. Probably go to M&M. Guess I'll have to wait for cooler weather then get some chukar shipped in, IF we EVER get cooler weather......


----------



## Superposed (Oct 29, 2016)

*Back to the drawing board*

Looks like none of the above suggestions will work. If anybody else knows of quail/chukar/pheasant breeders please let me know. Thanks


----------



## tucker80 (Oct 29, 2016)

http://sevenpinesquail.com


----------



## Superposed (Oct 29, 2016)

*Thanks*

Thanks Tucker that looks good!


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Oct 31, 2016)

I have a guy by me in statesboro with quail. 1.50-2.00 a birds.


----------



## ronmac13 (Nov 1, 2016)

AllTerrainAngler said:


> I have a guy by me in statesboro with quail. 1.50-2.00 a birds.



I'm in Hephzibah can I get his contact info? Are they chicks or grown?


----------



## wyattc (Nov 3, 2016)

^^^^im in Mcbean and would like to know too


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Nov 4, 2016)

Y'all shoot me a pm please


----------



## Superposed (Nov 5, 2016)

*Found some thanks Tucker*

Went to Seven Pines AKA South Fork Hunt Preserve to get some quail.  I got to see their hunting property when I was up there.  Looks like a nice operation these guys are running.  I'll be going back to get some chukar in a few weeks when they're old enough and when I do I'm going to take some dogs and do a little hunt when I'm there.  This operation looks like a nice new place run by some young guys that are trying to do it right. If you're looking for birds or a place to hunt, check them out.


----------

